# NAV findet Adware/Cydoor - Spyboot & Ad-Aware sowie A² n



## Tilo (31 Januar 2005)

Hatte glaub ich schon mal was zu diesem Thema gepostet-find aber den Link nicht mehr. Hab zwischenzeitlich auch "aufgerüstet" auf NIS05. Hat aber alles nichts genutzt.

Ich hab mal wieder "nette Sachen" auf der Festplatte und die bekomm ich nicht los. :motz: Spyboot Search and Destroy findet nichts und Ad-Aware leider auch nichts. Nur NAV hat was gefunden, kanns aber nicht löschen. Zur Unterstützungsseite von Norton komm ich auch nicht. Der IE öffnet sich nur mit "about blank", wenn ich auf den Link klicke. Beim vorigen Versuch das Zeugs zu löschen ist mir der Rechner fast abgeschmiert. Hab schon den abgesicherten Modus versucht und dort das AV Programm suchen lassen. Auch über den Sicherheitstest von Symantec hab ich versucht das Zeugs los zu werden. die haben das Ding zwar gefunden, aber konnten mir online beim Test auch nicht helfen.  (Wieso eigentlich nicht?Von denen stammt doch die AV Software...). Auch hab ich mal alles was Cydoor und AV Programm heißt deinstalliert und einen externen Scanner durchlaufen lassen-der hat das Zeugs auch gefunden (war ne ältere Version von NAV von CD), konnte es aber ebenfalls nicht löschen!

Als Anhang mal die "netten Kleinigkeiten", die ich nicht loswerde....

Quelle: A0794395.CPY 
Beschreibung: Die komprimierte Datei A0794395.CPY innerhalb von C:\_RESTORE\ARCHIVE\FS1493.CAB ist eine Adware-Bedrohung. 
Klicken Sie hier, um weitere Informationen über diese Bedrohung zu erhalten: Adware.Cydoor

Quelle: C:\_RESTORE\TEMP\A0906847.CPY 
Beschreibung: Die Datei C:\_RESTORE\TEMP\A0906847.CPY ist eine Dialer-Bedrohung. 
Klicken Sie hier, um weitere Informationen über diese Bedrohung zu erhalten: Packed.Dialer

Hat irgendwer Vorschläge zum Thema-außer das ich meinen Rechner zum fenster rausschmeiße oder der DTAG ( :lol: ) vermache?


----------



## Devilfrank (31 Januar 2005)

Bevor Du Norton ins Rennen schickst schalte die Systemwiederherstellung von Windows ab, starte im abgesicherten Modus, lass NAV den Mist bereinigen, starte den Rechner neu und schalte die Systemwiederherstellung wieder ein. Fertig.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2005)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor Du Norton ins Rennen schickst schalte die Systemwiederherstellung von Windows ab, starte im abgesicherten Modus, lass NAV den Mist bereinigen, starte den Rechner neu und schalte die Systemwiederherstellung wieder ein. Fertig.


Danke für den Tip-aber das hab ich schon probiert, bevor ich hier gepostet hab.
Wo ist übrigens Dein Teufelchen hin? Das war so süß und irgendwie sympatisch...


----------



## Devilfrank (31 Januar 2005)

Mit ausgeschalteter Systemwiederherstellung und hat nicht gefunzt?


----------



## Tilo (31 Januar 2005)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Mit ausgeschalteter Systemwiederherstellung und hat nicht gefunzt?



NEIN - NJET - NO - NON leider nein! :motz: Sonst hätt ich mir das ganze sparen können. Unglücklicherweise nisten sich die Dinger bei mir immer im Restorebereich ein und nicht sonstirgendwo. Den angegebenen Ordner hab ich auch schon gesucht- ohne Erfolg. Lasse zur Zeit noch mal den Onlinevirencheck von Symantec durchlaufen(schon seit 2 Std.!), in der Hoffnung das es was hilft. Hab übrigens das Thema auch mal im Forum von A² gepostet. Doppelt hält besser. Evtl weiß ja der eine was, was der andere nicht weiß...


----------



## Devilfrank (1 Februar 2005)

Hm, so wird das nüscht.
Mach mal ein HJT-Logfile und häng das hier mal ran.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2005)

Wie gewünscht...


----------



## wolfgang30 (2 Februar 2005)

Hallo Tilo !

Cydoor ist eine ganz bekannte US-Internetwerbeagentur und plaziert ihre Ad- und Spyware in zig-Tools wie z.B. KaZaA, NetAnts, LimeWire, Babylon, IMesh und anderen. Eventuell auch mit Rosoft CD Extractor und Rosoft Audio Recorder. 

siehe auch : http://www3.ca.com/securityadvisor/pest/pest.aspx?id=1472

Und produziert dir haufenweise Einträge wie du im obigenLink nachlesen kannst.

Es werden im Internet auch viele Cydoor-Entferner angeboten, aber den meisten davon traue ich nicht übern Weg, da oft auch nicht überprüfbaren Quellen.
Eine mir bekannte und seriöse Quelle wäre  z.B. diese = http://www.vollversion.de/download/cydoor_killer_1446.html .
Sein Tool war u.a. auch auf Internet World 02/03 und auf der COM! Online 01/03.

Wenn du den echten Cydoor (falls Du ihn hast?) entfernt haben willst, kannst  Du auch direkt sein kostenloses Tool unter http://lab1.de/Central/Software/Internet/Anti-Spyware/Cydoor-Killer/
herunterladen.

Da Du jedoch auch Spybot verwendest, wurde Cydoor durch Dummies ersetzt. Diese wiederum führten jedoch vor  Jahren bei Pestpatrol-Besitzern zu falschen positiven Meldungen.
siehe auch: http://www.safer-networking.org/en/news/2002-10-20.html

Es wurde damals definitiv festgestellt, daß diese Dummies KEINE Trojaner sind (obwohl damals von Pestpatrol fälschlicherweise so gemeldet) und Norton meldet dir das nun ebenfalls fehlerhaft.

Dies nur als Ergänzung für dich zu diesem Thema.

Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist, warum bei dir die Deaktivierung der Systemwiederherstellung nicht so funktioniert.  Das ist immer der 1.Weg, um alles aus der System-Restore zu löschen. Evlt. ein paar mal versuchen, u.U. blockiert ihn jedoch Malware.

Ausserdem kannst Du bei ME auch den Restore-Ordner im Root löschen.
Eine gute Anleitung dazu gibts hier:
http://www.wintotal.de/Tipps/Eintrag.php?RBID=2&TID=36&URBID=9

Ansonsten solltest Du den anderen Empfehlungen aus dem a2-Board nutzen mit eScan (sprich Kaspersky), da wirst Du evlt. noch andere Überraschungen erleben (hoffe nicht für dich).

PS: bin gerade mit jedem anderem auf Virensuche auf seinem
      PC.
      Sein Norton meldete  seit Monaten gar nichts. 
      eScan / Kaspersky fand 21 (!) Viren, Trojaner und sonstige Malware,
      eine Mischung von relativ harmlosem bis zu gefährlichen Trojanern.
      Der gute Mann ist völlig von den Socken und liebt nun seinen
       Norton ganz besonders.


----------

